# leg spacing



## Nicknoxx (1 Dec 2007)

How far apart should I place my workbench's legs for maximum stability and ridgidity? The top is 2100 x 680 and I was thinking of putting legs 1/4 of the way along the length and almost the full width (less say 50mm for clamping)

What say you?


----------



## Nicknoxx (2 Dec 2007)

This is what I'm talking about


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Dec 2007)

hi nicknoxx, 


you need the legs nearer to the ends of the bench for max stability possibly leaving about 150mm overhang 


woodbutcher


----------



## Nicknoxx (2 Dec 2007)

But while putting the legs at the ends like a dining table will make the whole structure more stable, it decreases the support for the centre of the table. 

Is there a mathmatical way of working out where the 'best' place to put the legs is?


----------



## PowerTool (2 Dec 2007)

Hi Nick - I would also fit top rails between your leg frames.This will provide support for the middle of the bench top,and help avoid "racking" of the frame when planing long timber.


Andrew


----------

